# Just curious about other cyclists speeds!



## inuke (24 Feb 2019)

Hi, Ive been cycling every single day to work (10-15 miles each way) for over 1 year now, it used to be interesting with many other cyclists riding along and at about the same pace as me.

When I started cycling I was averaging 15mph just like so many other cyclists.

But sadly (or not) it seems like theres no one I can cycle with on a commuting daily basis anymore, everyone is just too slow for me nowadays, no one ever cycle at my pace which is frustrating in some sense.

My average speed is 19.88 mph comunting (this is without sweating at all btw)
My top speed is 68mph on a stretch downhill of my daily comuniting (with traffic) I could go faster without traffic.

Now the purpose of this thread is Id like to ask other cyclists who ride their bikes daily, what is your average speed (without traffic), and what is your fastest speed you ever cycled?

Thanks


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

Average 10mph & top speed 28mph, do you now feel superior?


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2019)

I take it you ride a fatbike.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

My average is about 52MPH, my top is 670 knots.


----------



## Threevok (24 Feb 2019)

I do an 3.5 mile each way commute and average 15mph on a single speed MTB

Like so many other cyclists I suppose


----------



## gbb (24 Feb 2019)

It's always a shock when you think you've really improved, upped your speeds and averages...then someone passes you, seemingly with ease.
I'm long past caring about speed now but between the ages of 45 and 52 ish, I got my average speed up to 18.something mph over 50 mile rides. I was capable then and wanted it..and loved the pushing myself. You're right, at those speeds, you rarely get overtaken by solo riders....but once in a while, like I said, someone rides up to you, chats with no breathlessness, then says...must get on...and rides off Into the distance 
Top speed ?...I'm a chicken now, never been over high 30mph anyway theres nothing round here really to allow you to go any faster. I get speed shimmy now as soon as i look at a hill


----------



## I like Skol (24 Feb 2019)

I suggest you get your speed recording equipment calibrated. Your stated speeds are suspiciously high, so much so that I question the accuracy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

Slightly faster than @Drago 
I average 54mph and once broke the sound barrier.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Slightly faster than @Drago
> I average 54mph and once broke the sound barrier.


Pah! I did that riding backwards sitting on the handlebars of a Chopper.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I take it you ride a motorbike.



Fixed for you.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

gbb said:


> It's always a shock when you think you've really improved, upped your speeds and averages...then someone passes you, seemingly with ease.
> I'm long past caring about speed now but between the ages of 45 and 52 ish, I got my average speed up to 18.something mph over 50 mile rides. I was capable then and wanted it..and loved the pushing myself. You're right, at those speeds, you rarely get overtaken by solo riders....but once in a while, like I said, someone rides up to you, chats with no breathlessness, then says...must get on...and rides off Into the distance
> Top speed ?...I'm a chicken now, never been over high 30mph anyway theres nothing round here really to allow you to go any faster. *I get speed shimmy now as soon as i look at a hill*


Good job you live n Peterborough then


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Pay! I did that riding backwards sitting on the handlebars of a Chopper.



I average that pulling a wheelie


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

Most commuters cyclists go at 15mph  Id guess at around 10-12mph unless you only commute downhill  Are you sure you are not getting mph mixed up with kph


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Slightly faster than @Drago
> I average 54mph and once broke the sound barrier.



Pretty sure I once hit Mach 2, although it was downhill so I'm not sure if that counts. I might have gone a bit quicker but I was on my Raleigh Chopper, rolling a fag, and the girlfriend was riding pillion and fiddling with my loose change, so I was a bit distracted.


----------



## OldShep (24 Feb 2019)

Sorry @inuke you can wave your member as much as you like but I’m not buying 68mph. I’ve had 58 off Helmsdale Where is this great hill on your commute? 
Is it on Strava? You know it never happened unless it’s on Strava


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Feb 2019)

I can cycle my 7 mile commute at 19+ mph average if I choose to push on a bit but I’m nowhere close to your 68 mph top speed! What gearing do you have to achieve that speed?
I think you need to slow down, ride with other cyclists and make it interesting again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Pretty sure I once hit Mach 2, although it was downhill so I'm not sure if that counts. I might have gone a bit quicker but I was on my Raleigh Chopper, rolling a fag, and the girlfriend was riding pillion and fiddling with my loose change, so I was a bit distracted.



Also doesn't count if it only happened in one of your more normal fantasies


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

OldShep said:


> Sorry @inuke you can wave your member as much as you like but I’m not buying 68mph. I’ve had 58 off Helmsdale Where is this great hill on your commute?
> Is it on Strava? You know it never happened unless it’s on Strava



Ah, Strava, the Facebook for ebike and moped owners.


----------



## lane (24 Feb 2019)

I'm slower tham your stated speeds but don't read too much into that I am slower than lots and lots of other people as well. Your stated speed of 68mph due to being held up by traffic is a lot fadster than I have ever travelled on a bike.


----------



## Markymark (24 Feb 2019)

What sort of person exaggerates like the op?

No self awareness.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2019)

inuke said:


> My top speed is 68mph on a stretch downhill of my daily comuniting (with traffic) I could go faster without traffic.


Strava fastest, 65.5mi/h (due to GPS blip)
Uncontestable, legitimate fastest, 51.0mi/h, on the Col d'Osquitch. Usually run out of gears at around 48mph.
Where do you live? Jupiter?


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Pretty sure I once hit Mach 2, although it was downhill so I'm not sure if that counts. I might have gone a bit quicker but I was on my Raleigh Chopper, rolling a fag, and the girlfriend was riding pillion and fiddling with my loose change, so I was a bit distracted.



The problem of course is that you reach pedestrians before they hear your bell.


----------



## dodgy (24 Feb 2019)

Repeated use of the word 'communt*' suggests a troll.


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Feb 2019)

I'm another one who spins out at just over 50 mph.
I've only reached 55 mph on a couple of hills.
But I've yet to find a long and steep enough hill that I trust enough to try to go faster.

YMMV ...........


----------



## Justinitus (24 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> The problem of course is that you reach pedestrians before they hear your bell.



If I was going as fast on a bike as the OP claims, I’d be gripping on too darn tight to ring the bloody thing!


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2019)

Just found a faster ride on my strava: 84.3mph. I try not to do it very often but have been known to accidentally execute the Picard Manouevre on the roads around here. It confounds motorists so much that they moan about me being two abreast but in reality it's just an optical illusion caused by me travelling faster than light


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Well, I once rode so fast a wormhole formed and I instantly arrived at the shops without even moving.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I once rode so fast a wormhole formed and I instantly arrived at the ships without even moving.


Are you sure it was speed that deformed spacetime and not the gravitational field given off by your ego?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I once rode so fast a wormhole formed and I instantly arrived at the shops without even moving.



Wormholes are so last Universe...


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

dodgy said:


> Repeated use of the word 'communt*' suggests a troll.



Or a communist.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Or a communist.



Well if you travel fast enough red shift occurs.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> The problem of course is that you reach pedestrians before they hear your bell.










If they miss this they’re thick, or deaf. Deaf people do happen, so do thick people unfortunately.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 454522
> 
> 
> If they miss this they’re thick, or deaf. Deaf people do happen, so do thick people unfortunately.



That would not change things.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That would not change things.


But if you threw it forward as you were travelling the speed of sound would it not be travelling fast enough to be heard. As a matter of fact I think I'll try it out on my next commute to see


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Feb 2019)

inuke said:


> Hi, Ive been cycling every single day to work (10-15 miles each way) for over 1 year now, it used to be interesting with many other cyclists riding along and at about the same pace as me.
> 
> When I started cycling I was averaging 15mph just like so many other cyclists.
> 
> ...


Fair do, s to you if your averaging nearly 20mph. I wouldn't be able to keep up with you on my road bike. Over the 3 years of intense cycling my average started of at around 13mph and is now around just over 16. On a good day i can crack 17/18mph but this an exception. These rides are usually based on 20 to 30 mile rides. I do find the harder i try the less i gain, and actually achieve less for some strange reason. Ive now resigned myself to just enjoy my rides rather than smash my strava PRs as im no spring chicken any more. A big kudos from me buddy


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> I can cycle my 7 mile commute at 19+ mph average if I choose to push on a bit but I’m nowhere close to your 68 mph top speed! *What gearing do you have to achieve that speed?*
> I think you need to slow down, ride with other cyclists and make it interesting again.


I've a top of just over 229 inches.


----------



## Slow But Determined (24 Feb 2019)

OP has posted same post on Bikeradar.

Probably best ignored.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> OP has posted same post on Bikeradar.
> 
> Probably best ignored.


No confusion over mph or kph
_"... Just wondering and tyring to get an idea of how fast you all cycle! My fastest speed is 112 kms /h in middle of london traffic going downhill. My average commuting speed is 19.88 miles per hour..."_


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> No confusion over mph or kph
> _"... Just wondering and tyring to get an idea of how fast you all cycle! My fastest speed is 112 kms /h in middle of london traffic going downhill. My average commuting speed is 19.88 miles per hour..."_



112 km/h does not equal 68mph. Plus I am not sure there is anywhere in London that speed would be achievable.


----------



## Markymark (24 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> 112 km/h does not equal 68mph. Plus I am not sure there is anywhere in London that speed would be achievable.


On one of the hills we have (or it would be called a mountain if it was in Yorkshire)?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

Top reply on Bike Radar

"once got to 88mph and went back to the future. I have since removed the flux capacitor from the Carrera and all is well again."


----------



## derrick (24 Feb 2019)

Back in 2015 i averaged 17.9 mph over 200 miles, fastest speed is under 50mph. The top speed i can still do not sure i can do that average over that distance today. At 67 years old i will be doing another 200miler this year, going to be interesting what average i can achieve.
https://www.strava.com/activities/301362611


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2019)

Obviously it’s complete B0ll0cks but he needs to slow down from 20mph in Central London too given the number of peds around (hopefully he’s got ample third party indemnity insurance either way)


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> On one of the hills we have (or it would be called a mountain if it was in Yorkshire)?


We have slight inclines round these parts.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> We have slight inclines round these parts.


The Col du Motorway Flyover?


----------



## OldShep (24 Feb 2019)

Maybe that top speed is when he’s on the train


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> The Col du Motorway Flyover?


Local one goes under, with the incline on the other side.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> On one of the hills we have (or it would be called a mountain if it was in Yorkshire)?


I think you have that the wrong way around, has your butler been spiking your lemonade again?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Feb 2019)

My average is rubbish but I once did 58mph whilst overtaking a Wallace Arnold coach, on a Raleigh Mustang (the old fashioned one, not the "gravel bike")


----------



## snorri (25 Feb 2019)

I overtook a cyclist today, first time in months that has happened, unfortunately I didn't note my speedo reading at the time. 
It's also a long time since any cyclist has overtaken me, but that's more due to the low levels of cycle traffic rather than my sparkling performance on a bike.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Feb 2019)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> but I once did 58mph whilst overtaking a Wallace Arnold coach, on a Raleigh Mustang (the old fashioned one, not the "gravel bike")



F-f-f-flipping hell (or words to that effect) I can believe all the weight in those steel wheels would have given you a bit of extra momentum, but I wouldn't want to have to try to stop from that speed, unless I had a spare pair of trousers to change into. Those Mustangs are tough as old boots but they are heavy enough to have their own gravitational field!


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

I once overtook the Millenium Falcon, flipped the bird to Han Solo, and then shifted on to the big ring and buggered off and left him. Ended up doing the Kessel run in 2 parsecs. Uphill too.


----------



## Vantage (25 Feb 2019)

I was asked to test the Titanics torsional rigidity before she set sail. 
Towed her up Cragg Vale with flat tyres at 500mph while supping a Guinness. 
I wasn't even breaking a sweat.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2019)

I once cycled to work so fast that I met myself coming back.


----------



## Vantage (25 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I once cycled to work so fast that I met myself coming back.


Almost crying with laughter at that


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Well, I once cycled so fast I went back in time. By the time I stopped pedalling it was the early 1800s. I claimed I'd invented the bicycle, patented it, made a fortune, had myself cryogenically frozen, and was then defrosted in the present day. 

And I still got my fags before the shop closed.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2019)

My average speed is a tad above stationary .


----------



## bbvelo (25 Feb 2019)

My average race speed is 22-24mph on a flat circuit. On regular rides it's around 16-20 mph. I went down a hill in Scotland at 40mph I think - that's the fastest I've gone.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2019)

My top speed is so slow that some other cyclists have leant their cycles against me whilst they've had their picnic !


----------



## Markymark (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I once cycled so fast I went back in time. By the time I stopped pedalling it was the early 1800s. I claimed I'd invented the bicycle, patented it, made a fortune, had myself cryogenically frozen, and was then defrosted in the present day.
> 
> And I still got my fags before the shop closed.


Did you also buy your complete wardrobe when back in time too?


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2019)

that's why he hasn't been on the forum , one man one shovel , its gonna take a while


----------



## Threevok (25 Feb 2019)

I geared the bike up to 36/14 ratio last night and I was that fast on my commute this morning, that I arrived back home before I left.

Just as well, as I had to have a word with myself for not clocking in and I now won't get paid.

Should have taken the De Lorian


----------



## antnee (25 Feb 2019)

Well I do find the top speed a little suspect OK you probably do cycle that average though perhaps thats stretching it a bit What if you've had a bad day at the office/ grindstone I used to do perhaps 15 mph when I was a schoolboy commuting to seat of learning Now am more than happy to perhaps manage a 14.1 mph on a 40 mile trip aas to a top speed well 32 mph was as frighteningly fast as I have been as have realised that after 9 car smash ups! am yes; just a mere mortal!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Feb 2019)

The OPs posting history shows commuting distances to be simultaneously 7 and 10-15 miles each way.

Similarly, my commute is simultaneously entirely effortless yet also consumes sufficient calories to allow me to scoff limitless chips, cake and beer and maintain the body of a Greek God.*

Such are the laws of cycling, I guess.






*ie 3000 years old, in an advanced state of decomposition and emitting unpleasant odours.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2019)

antnee said:


> Well I do find the top speed a little suspect OK you probably do cycle that average though perhaps thats stretching it a bit What if you've had a bad day at the office/ grindstone I used to do perhaps 15 mph when I was a schoolboy commuting to seat of learning Now am more than happy to perhaps manage a 14.1 mph on a 40 mile trip aas to a top speed well 32 mph was as frighteningly fast as I have been as have realised that after 9 car smash ups! am yes; just a mere mortal!


Maybe just as well as if you were a cat, the next ‘car smash up’ would be your last


----------



## KneesUp (25 Feb 2019)

inuke said:


> Hi, Ive been cycling every single day to work (10-15 miles each way) for over 1 year now, it used to be interesting with many other cyclists riding along and at about the same pace as me.
> 
> When I started cycling I was averaging 15mph just like so many other cyclists.
> 
> ...


First off it is clear you are attempting some kind of wind up.

Secondly, when I was younger, so much younger than today, I used to commute 5 miles in lovely flat Manchester. My route included - I think - 9 sets of traffic lights. If I was late for work, I could average 19.9mph (according to a calibrated Cateye computer) over the whole journey - so the moving average would have been higher, but the computer was cheap, so it didn't do that. Years later, I remain annoyed I never got to 20mph.

I didn't find cycling with someone to be a problem. I never wanted to talk to strangers anyway, but when I was fast people used to chat at traffic lights. On at least three occasions it was because in those days I wore my (blonde rather than grey) hair down to the middle of my back and the chaps in question admitted that they had thought I was female. I am not sure why though you would want someone to cycle with on the commute? Or, indeed, if you do, why you can't just slow down?

As an aside, if you chose to commute when there is no traffic, you are very lucky - as further evidenced by being alive after cycling at 68mph in traffic ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I once overtook the Millenium Falcon, flipped the bird to Han Solo, and then shifted on to the big ring and buggered off and left him. Ended up doing the Kessel run in 2 parsecs. Uphill too.



Race you round the Death Star...


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2019)

My speed is about 12mph with my heartbeat constantly under 160bpm and my cadence under 80.

I can do this literally, all day.

Dont you just love Wahoo


----------



## 12boy (25 Feb 2019)

My last 10 rides I have been lucky to do 9 mph. Snow, ice, twisty paths, headwinds and studded tires plus all the stuff needed to keep warm in wind chills of 10 F. When it is warm, if lucky, might get 12mph over 20 miles. Same hills, paths and often winds, but not wearing all that clothing and regular tires help a lot. Apparently, I could feel bad about going so slow, but I don't. BTW, I find it dangerous going over 30 downhill because hitting ice, having a car pull out, getting doored or just hit by someone on their phone, drunk or unconscious can get you killed or crippled. Screw that.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> F-f-f-flipping hell (or words to that effect) I can believe all the weight in those steel wheels would have given you a bit of extra momentum, but I wouldn't want to have to try to stop from that speed, unless I had a spare pair of trousers to change into. Those Mustangs are tough as old boots but they are heavy enough to have their own gravitational field!



It was pretty heavily modified with drop bars, Mountain LX / 300EX 21-speed groupset and alloy rims. And the stock Lee Chi cantis had been upgraded. It was a beast of a Long Haul Trucker before Surly was a thing, took me on some great camping trips.

I was also 16 years old with that perceived invulnerability field that youth gives you. Luckily it held out.

I'm the opposite now, if I brag it's about how big my rear cassette / how small my granny ring is and how slow I can go without falling over


----------



## Vantage (25 Feb 2019)

I ride so fast that the jelly babies in my bag break down to their basic ingredients in reverse order to how they were added.


----------



## winjim (25 Feb 2019)

I've posted this before but... this is not my Garmin.






Metric ton achieved on the eleventh attempt going down Slack Hill. I make that 63mph so only slightly slower than the op.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> I ride so fast that the jelly babies in my bag break down to their basic ingredients in reverse order to how they were added.



Those Belly Jabies are lovely aren't they.


----------



## 12boy (25 Feb 2019)

Saw a gentleman going down a loop I ride on. He was hunched over and passed me when my car speedo said 62. The shoulder is 8 ft wide but has occasional gravel. All I could think was if he hits a rock the size of an orange or has a blowout there could be a nasty outcome. He seemed to be enjoying himself, so more power to him. Being a liitle warped, I like coming up the grade, huffing and puffing, feeling my pulse rate climb a bit, and then riding the brake a bit on the return side of the loop. Probably going 1/10 of his speed going up.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Got 792mph in 2003, headed downhill. Windows on a nearby house were being replaced later that afternoon. Noticed the windows being replaced going in for the evening shift.


----------



## Sharky (26 Feb 2019)

I did record something close to 68mph on my commute to work once.

But that's not the full story.

A few days earlier, my wired computer failed to register at all. That evening, I cleaned the connectors and got it working again. But was a bit peeved that I had failed to record my commute mileage, so I attached a second wheel magnet for my next commute to make up the lost miles!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2019)

I average less than 11mph on a fast commute, I've never been above 34mph on a steep hill...…..

……..and I happen to own a tiny penis.

Close the thread.


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Feb 2019)

winjim said:


> I've posted this before but... this is not my Garmin.
> 
> View attachment 454761
> 
> ...


At that speed I bet it wasn't only the hill that was slack...


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Feb 2019)

top speed is dubious- reason I had a hub speed sensor which would occasionally tell me I was doing 72 mph on fast descents, caused by vibration. When I went back to the magnetic pickup version my top speed has been 53 mph cycling down an 8.5% hill at 147 rpm cadence tucked down. You would need an extremely steep hill -10% or more and pretty long to achieve 60+mph. The ave is questionable if it includes that hill will also be very skewed


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Feb 2019)

winjim said:


> I've posted this before but... this is not my Garmin.
> 
> View attachment 454761
> 
> ...



Is that Slack Hill Derbyshire with an ave gradient of over 11% dead straight road? So it confirms my previous post. Very steep hill balls of steel pedalling like BillyO
https://veloviewer.com/segment/2228147/Slack+Hill+Climb


----------



## winjim (26 Feb 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Is that Slack Hill Derbyshire with an ave gradient of over 11% dead straight road? So it confirms my previous post. Very steep hill balls of steel pedalling like BillyO
> https://veloviewer.com/segment/2228147/Slack+Hill+Climb


Yes, that's the one. A van at the bottom to take him back up and just kept trying until he broke 100kph.


----------



## Sbudge (26 Feb 2019)

Like many posters here I've never passed 51mph. These days I never go 'full gas' down steep hills anyway after a pretty dramatic speed wobble going down one of my regular hills scared the **** out of me.


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2019)

winjim said:


> Yes, that's the one. A van at the bottom to take him back up and just kept trying until he broke 100kph.



Did he draft the van or was that a straight run with no traffic?


----------



## winjim (26 Feb 2019)

Jody said:


> Did he draft the van or was that a straight run with no traffic?


Straight run with no drafting. The van was only there to get him back to the top.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

Reminds me of a cheap wireless computer I got for my wife's bike. She was doing 73 mph with her feet on the ground whilst eating a sandwich. Never can keep up with her, even when she is stationary. She is in a quantum state of being stationary and going very fast at the same time.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Feb 2019)

I once rode at Mach 2.5, upside down, a foot away from a communist-of-indeterminate-state MiG-28 and flipped the pilot the bird
It fair took my breath away it did


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2019)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I once rode at Mach 2.5, upside down, a foot away from a communist-of-indeterminate-state MiG-28 and flipped the pilot the bird
> It fair took my breath away it did


Maverick is that you?


----------



## Markymark (26 Feb 2019)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I once rode at Mach 2.5, upside down, a foot away from a communist-of-indeterminate-state MiG-28 and flipped the pilot the bird
> It fair took my breath away it did


----------



## I like Skol (26 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Maverick is that you?


He could answer that,.... but then he would have to kill you!


----------



## I like Skol (26 Feb 2019)

Gosh you lot are slow! I was going faster than any of you, off road, at an MTB trail centre yesterday.

I think I broke the record for fastest human on a bike, @si_c was there and witnessed it so can vouch for the unbelievable speeds I was doing....


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Gosh you lot are slow! I was going faster than any of you, off road, at an MTB trail centre yesterday.
> 
> I think I broke the record for fastest human on a bike, @si_c was there and witnessed it so can vouch for the unbelievable speeds I was doing....



It's astonishing how fast one can move when one's feet are no longer touching ground or bike....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

Once went so fast going up Ditchling Beacon that I took off and landed in the sea.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Feb 2019)

si_c said:


> It's astonishing how fast one can move when one's feet are no longer touching ground or bike....


You're the pro


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Feb 2019)

Once on the A82 climb up from Glen Orchy to Rannoch Moor (before I was too afraid/smart to ride that road), a fighter jet on presumably a low-level training exercise flew overhead and based purely on the noise I thought that was it for me. It predates Strava but I'm pretty sure that I must have averaged 40mph for a few seconds while going uphill.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Feb 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Once on the A82 climb up from Glen Orchy to Rannoch Moor (before I was too afraid/smart to ride that road), a fighter jet on presumably a low-level training exercise flew overhead and based purely on the noise I thought that was it for me. It predates Strava but I'm pretty sure that I must have averaged 40mph for a few seconds while going uphill.


Had a similar experience, but not on a bike.
Lived in Crantock near Newquay. Eclipse Year, and St Mawgan Air Day. Stood on our flat roof watching the distant Red Arrows , when the westerly outlier, using our isolated white house as a marker, came overhead low enough that he had to jink up sharpish over Pentire Head. Probably quite a surprise for folk in the car park, looking, just as we were, the other way.


----------



## stalagmike (26 Feb 2019)

We used to live in a rolled up newspaper in the middle of the road...


----------



## Slow But Determined (26 Feb 2019)

I once dated Princess Michael of Kent but was constantly bemused why she had a man's name.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

I once dated Clark Kent.


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> I once dated Princess Michael of Kent but was constantly bemused why she had a man's name.


Well you obviously got no further than 'upstairs outside'.


----------



## Threevok (26 Feb 2019)

Not sure if I've mentioned this before...

I once put and extra magnet on a work colleagues front wheel, to fool his cycle computer

He thought he was doing twice the speed he actually was, for over a week (before I told him)


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2019)

I clocked 101mph on a ride to the coast and back. Forgot to turn off the Garmin when I got on the train.


----------



## Threevok (26 Feb 2019)

colly said:


> I clocked 101mph on a ride to the coast and back. Forgot to turn off the Garmin when I got on the train.



Do that on a Valleys Line train and you'd end up with a slower time than the bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I once dated Clark Kent.



Was it wearing your Y fronts on the outside that attracted him in the first place?


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Not sure if I've mentioned this before...
> 
> I once put and extra magnet on a work colleagues front wheel, to fool his cycle computer
> 
> He thought he was doing twice the speed he actually was, for over a week (before I told him)



I once had a colleague who was mad for tuning g and modifying his car for economy. Every now and again the whole shift would club together for a jerrican of petrol and we'd sneakily top his car up. He was writing to New Scientist and the like to tell them about this wonder economy modification he'd invented.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I once had a colleague who was mad for tuning g and modifying his car for economy. Every now and again the whole shift would club together for a jerrican of petrol and we'd sneakily top his car up. He was writing to New Scientist and the like to tell them about this wonder economy modification he'd invented.


You bought petrol rather than siphoning it out of a squad car.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Feb 2019)

I heard of a 72mph top speed. I believe it's possible on the hill in question. With aero bars, I hit 56mph and was still accelerating until I caught up with motorised traffic.

Pork Hill
https://maps.app.goo.gl/EFebs


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

colly said:


> I clocked 101mph on a ride to the coast and back. Forgot to turn off the Garmin when I got on the train.


101 on a train, round here?


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> 101 on a train, round here?



Transpennine is your friend.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

colly said:


> Transpennine is your friend.
> View attachment 454897


Total Time: 12:14!


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Feb 2019)

Had a little play on the TT bike today , nothing major just five laps and change kit to see what is faster . Testing .
https://www.strava.com/activities/2176762677

Taking it easy is faster than going full out i found .


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Total Time: 12:14!


Well it did include breafast, tea, cake, dinner, and pub stops.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Feb 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I heard of a 72mph top speed. I believe it's possible on the hill in question. With aero bars, I hit 56mph and was still accelerating until I caught up with motorised traffic.
> 
> Pork Hill
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/EFebs


Yup, I can believe you'd go pretty quick down there!


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Feb 2019)

No effort required, either - just tuck everything in and hope!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Total Time: 12:14!



Average speed 13 and a bit mph.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Average speed 13 and a bit mph.


It shows 21.1 mph.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> It shows 21.1 mph.



Do the maths 162 divided by 12.25 is...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (26 Feb 2019)

I went so fast i'm writing this from next Tuesday.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Do the maths 162 divided by 12.25 is...


I was dubious about the top speed anyway


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I once dated Clark Kent.



And how old was he?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> The Col du Motorway Flyover?


Other than some odd looks, wonder what I'd get down that incline on one of these.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Do the maths 162 divided by 12.25 is...


He was stopped in pubs for quite a while....


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

The government have banned me from cycling flat out for fear that the bow wave could start a hurricane, and the air friction would be sufficient to ignite the atmosphere.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Other than some odd looks, wonder what I'd get down that incline on one of these.
> View attachment 454915



Get a teardrop velomobile if you want to get over 100 mph. They can get above 80mph on the flat.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Feb 2019)

Keep it up OP and one day you might go as fast as me.


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> The government have banned me from cycling flat out for fear that the bow wave could start a hurricane, and the air friction would be sufficient to ignite the atmosphere.


The reason why it has been so unseasonably warm the past few days is because I've been riding the turbo trainer and have inadvertently changed the planet's axial tilt. Tomorrow I will turn the bike around and correct my mistake.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)




----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> The reason why it has been so unseasonably warm the past few days is because I've been riding the turbo trainer and have inadvertently changed the planet's axial tilt. Tomorrow I will turn the bike around and correct my mistake.



Its early, but I can't see this being bettered. Have a Post of the Day award.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Its early, but I can't see this being bettered. Have a Post of the Day award.
> 
> View attachment 454926


He posted last night(Yesterday)!


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He posted last night(Yesterday)!



Damn! He's broken the system.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He posted last night(Yesterday)!


It's ok, my bike wasn't set up in a perfectly north-south orientation so it's likely that I also sped up the planet's rotation a bit too.


----------



## byegad (27 Feb 2019)

I've beaten 50mph once or twice down some of our steeper Northern hills*. But generally race around at an average speed of nearly 10 mph!

*Recumbents are seriously quick down hill and I've managed the half ton on an AZUB-4 recumbent bike with front fairing, and on three different trikes, an ICE QNT, HASE Kettwiesel and Catrike Trail.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

byegad said:


> I've beaten 50mph once or twice down some of our steeper Northern hills*. But generally race around at an average speed of nearly 10 mph!
> 
> *Recumbents are seriously quick down hill and I've managed the half ton on an AZUB-4 recumbent bike with front fairing, and on three different trikes, an ICE QNT, HASE Kettwiesel and Catrike Trail.


The A58 down in Littleborough could be worth a go.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Feb 2019)

I'm so fast, my bike looks blue from the front and red from the back.


----------



## Andywinds (28 Feb 2019)

inuke said:


> My average speed is 19.88 mph comunting (this is without sweating at all btw)
> My top speed is 68mph on a stretch downhill of my daily comuniting (with traffic) I could go faster without traffic.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Feb 2019)

Looking back through Strava it would appear that my fastest speed is 49 mph, achieved whilst descending Leith Hill. I must add that this was entirely by mistake and was only achieved due to wearing out my brake pads the week before on my ride from Bilbao to Santiago de Compostela ....

Having now upgraded to disc brakes I am happy to report that descending speeds have returned to something more acceptable for a man of my age !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2019)

I went so fast today that I have ignited a cloud. Thunder lightening and rain now.


----------



## Markymark (28 Feb 2019)

I went so fast today I got a bit sweaty and got home the same time as normal as the phasing of the traffic lights meant I just waited a bit longer than normal on red but ultimately gained nothing.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Feb 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I'm so fast, my bike looks blue from the front and red from the back.



I cannot make my mind up if you are riding this....






Or this...


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Feb 2019)

Max on strava of 86.8mph. Unfortunately it was in the back of an ambulance!

https://www.strava.com/activities/653236438/segments/15984917601


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Max on strava of 86.8mph. Unfortunately it was in the back of an ambulance!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/653236438/segments/15984917601


The ambulance was doing 86mph?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> The ambulance was doing 86mph?


It was when it knocked him off......


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> The ambulance was doing 86mph?



I did have a broken neck


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I did have a broken neck


Oh, I see.
Did they get you to the hospital in one piece?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Feb 2019)

Pretty much


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Pretty much


Which piece did they leave behind?


A foot by any chance.


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I did have a broken neck



I was sent ome from hospital saying its nothing more than muscular damage , got a phone call an hour later, erm we have reviewed your xray again and you have a broken neck, can you make your way back to hospital and try not to move too much


----------



## DCBassman (1 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> I was sent ome from hospital saying its nothing more than muscular damage , got a phone call an hour later, erm we have reviewed your xray again and you have a broken neck, can you make your way back to hospital and try not to move too much


Blummin' 'eck...that must have been a...surprise.


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2019)

just a bit..


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which piece did they leave behind?
> 
> 
> A foot by any chance.



My mini pump! Probably about a foot long. Maybe it was inside the car that pulled out in front of me.
The driver had to be taken to hospital too, I head butted her when I went through the drivers side window. Maybe I should send her a message, asking if she found the pump when she was cleaning the broken glass out the car!


----------



## Threevok (1 Mar 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> My mini pump! Probably about a foot long. Maybe it was inside the car that pulled out in front of me.
> The driver had to be taken to hospital too, I head butted her when I went through the drivers side window. Maybe I should send her a message, asking if she found the pump when she was cleaning the broken glass out the car!



A foot long ? 

You have a very strange idea of "Mini Pump"


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> I was sent ome from hospital saying its nothing more than muscular damage , got a phone call an hour later, erm we have reviewed your xray again and you have a broken neck, can you make your way back to hospital and try not to move too much



In another accident I had, I was about to be released from hospital when the doc came and told me I would have to stay in a little longer, they had found a tear in my lower aorta! 



Threevok said:


> A foot long ?
> 
> You have a very strange idea of "Mini Pump"



Probably closer to 6", but I tell my girlfriend its a foot. Boom tish.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2019)

Blimey what have I done? I went so fast today I seem to have created a vortex into which strong winds are starting to pour. Sorry if it gets windier this weekend.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Mar 2019)

Getting back to the OP. What does it matter what your average is. So much depends upon other factors. If you do the same route every day over the course of the week I bet your average would not be the same. Temperature, wind speed and direction and clothing would all play their part. The other thing of course depends on how you feel on the day. Some days you might fly and another is just like hard work, the end result however is the same. You have been out on the bike getting or keeping fit. I am not as fast now at 60 as I was at 57 but I cycle more than I did then and the effort I put in is the same (well it feels it to me). If someone cycles past me then good on them, as long as I get an acknowledgement, it works both ways.


----------

